
Give Me Jeans Not Shoes: How Bert Helps Us Deliver What Clients Want - amrrs
https://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2019/07/15/give-me-jeans/
======
amrrs
Previous discussion around BERT
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18751469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18751469)

